# Hoof trimmers



## Mitransplant (Apr 11, 2012)

I know everyone will have a different answer and that is good. I have had my goats for 4 weeks today and will soon need to trim their hoofs. I need to know what brand/type of trimmers would you all suggest? Ones that won't break my piggy bank please.  I have seen some for about 20 bucks and then others for 80. Which ones are good and which aren't any good. I need a pair that are easy to use, getting arthritis in my hands so need something easy to use. Thanks so much for your answering this.    Deb


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Any are good as long as they're sharp. Dull or rusted blades are useless.

We have the expensive ones with the rotating handle--they're marketed to be easier on the hand (my sheep live at my neighbor's and my almost 80-yr old neighbor bought them) but personally I don't like them. I find the rotating handle annoying.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually have a pair of Fiskars garden/yard clippers. They are VERY sharp. And I've had good experiences with the fiskars products. I found them on a clearance rack for 3.00 off season!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)

We use these, 

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/supersharp-foot-rot-shears/camid/LIV/cp/I3-S5/cn/3308/

There are Orange handled ones that are similar to these, they are a little smaller to hold, but I don't feel they hold up as well, maybe on smaller goats they would do okay.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 12, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We use these,
> 
> http://www.jefferslivestock.com/supersharp-foot-rot-shears/camid/LIV/cp/I3-S5/cn/3308/
> 
> There are Orange handled ones that are similar to these, they are a little smaller to hold, but I don't feel they hold up as well, maybe on smaller goats they would do okay.


I use those as well but I got mine from Tractor Supply


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 12, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use those also.  After two years, they needed some resharpenening but have held up great.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the orange handled ones and small goats, so they work good for me. They were not very expensive. I think about $15 on Amazon.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 12, 2012)

As it's already been mentioned, as long as a trimmer is sharp, it'll work for you.  Of course you want something that is comfortable in your hand and easy to maneuver.

When I first got my goats, I advertised on CL for someone to come and show me how to trim hooves.  A man responded, and he was very good at his craft.  His choice of trimmer was a "floral" trimming tool made by Florian.  I bought the same one and if I recall it was about $25 plus shipping.  It worked fine, but like all tools, it eventually became dull from use.

I was at Tractor Supply and was rummaging through the bargain table and found these shears made by Black and Decker.  They are garden trimmers as well and not made specifically for goats or animals.  They are sold as a set and only cost $10.  They are great!  They are made in China (I know that's a deal breaker for some)  and they are a nice weight, comfortable and the blades are very sharp.  They allow me to do a great job trimming hooves.  I bought two more sets to have on hand.

All tools get dull from repeated use.  I'm not discounting the more expensive shears, but I know that I would not be able to do a good job re-sharpening the blades and if I had to pay someone to do it, that would defeat the purpose of being economical.

Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input.  Guess I will go to the store and find something that is easy to handle for me and get a couple of pairs so that when they go dull I have another set to fall back on. I really appreciate all the advice. I didn't know if there was one pair that were better than others but sounds like it is just a personal preference as to your hand and how you use them. THANKS.

So new to goats and more questions but will take care of this one first.  THANKS ever so much.    Deb


----------



## cricketpi (Apr 12, 2012)

The easiest pair to use, considering the arthritis issue, is the pair that someone else is using. It is difficult to hold a jabbing hind leg and trim while kneeling. I got mine from Tractor supply for under 20$ and they work just fine.


----------



## goatsintheopen (Apr 12, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!  

 I really like them.  They've worked well for me.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got new ones at TSC last week - they were in the bargain bin, look JUST LIKE the black handled ones that GoatHerd posted (the pruning shear type, not the pointy almost scissors one) except they ARE GREEN handled...guess what...ONLY $5 FOR THEM!!!!  AND SHARP AS HECK...because let me tell you how I missed a hoof and NEARLY took my thumb off!  But, like a true champ, I kept trimming...my husband came out and thought I had cut the goat!  

OH!  and something my ferrier taught me...get AS MUCH DIRT off and out of the hooves as you can BEFORE you trim and your tools stay sharper MUCH longer!  My last pair of trimmers was under $20 at Walmart, same pruning shear type trimmers, and they last like 18months...I think I am going to go back to TSC and get one more bargain pair...if they are sharp enough to take a thumb tip off....they'll be sharp enough to trim hooves for a while...the other pair was NEVER as sharp...


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

EggsForIHop,   Sorry about your thumb but great to know about the trimmers.  I appreciate all the detail about keeping them clean and lasting longer.  The trimmers are such a needed tool and you need them to work for yourself as well as the goat, don't want any bad experiences.  I am going out this afternoon so will do some looking and see what TS has to offer and will order different catalogs and do more checking. Might get a pair today just so I have something to use soon.  You all are so helpful and I do THANK YOU for stepping up to help me.  Much  appreciated.   THANKS ,      Deb


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2012)

I have always wanted to try this for sharpening the hoof trimmers. 

We have the knife version and love it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Accu-Sharp-GardenSharp-Tool-Sharpener/dp/B000IXC6GA/ref=pd_cp_hi_1


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like it should work. Whoever tries it first, let the rest of us know.   I am going to get a pair of trimmers later today and maybe order this too.   THANKS,    Deb


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Looks like it should work. Whoever tries it first, let the rest of us know.   I am going to get a pair of trimmers later today and maybe order this too.   THANKS,    Deb


I put one in my shopping cart on Amazon, Hopefully I will get to try it soon.

The knife sharpener is so easy to use, by son has been using it for a couple years know to sharpen his pocket knives. We give them to his 10 year old friends all the time for gifts to sharpen their pocket knives.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like it might be something to check into more. I showed the hubby and he told me to hang on to the info and after we get the trimmers, he might send for this. SO you will get your before I do but let me know how it works as I still will need something to sharpen mine with.  Leaving in about 2 hours to head to Springfield but in the mean time I have to give the grand daughter a shower and I have to get one as well as get us both dressed and hair combed. Hers is longer than mine so will be harder to do.   Be back on later this after noon or early evening. Thanks again for the information.      Deb


----------



## quiltnchik (Apr 13, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I actually have a pair of Fiskars garden/yard clippers. They are VERY sharp. And I've had good experiences with the fiskars products. I found them on a clearance rack for 3.00 off season!


Fiskars also has a wonderful life-time warranty on their products, and they DO honor it!


----------

